# I've been finding some very atractive prices for Mountainside lodge



## Tokapeba (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been finding some very atractive prices for Mountainside lodge in Whistler. Is there a problem at this resort? Rental prices in January starting at $89 and salse for around $4000.

Is there some kind of a problem at this place?

Andy.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 1, 2008)

Andy, 

We own 2 weeks at the Mountainside and are very happy with the place. It has one of the best locations in Whistler. It's about 200 feet from the base of the Whistler & Blackcomb gondolas.  The units are small and almost all are studio lofts. The studio lofts are an easy sleeps 5 though. One couple get the huge loft which include a queen size bed, full bath and a sauna. Donwstairs there is a studio unit with a second full bath, mid size kitchen ( everthing is 3/4 - 7/8 size) and a daybed and a big sleeper sofa. The problem with the unit isn't sleeping but when everyone awake it just isn't much room for 4-5 people. 

We have bought a labor day week last year for $350 and saw a EOY summer week sell for $200. I just was shocked that the weeks for going for so little.  Shell vacations manages the lodge but the units that are selling are not assocated with shell. ( Shell is selling the units for ~$10K - $25K)  

The resort trades with both RCI & II but most non shell owner trade with II. Since there are so few resorts which trade with II it trades pretty good. We traded the labor day week for a Newport Coast week last year. Also got an AC. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tokapeba (Jan 1, 2008)

What about noise? Is it so close to all the bars at the base that the bar noise will keep us awake until 2 in the morning?

Andy.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 1, 2008)

It is not as close as some of the other Whistler properties that actually have a bar on the first floor. You will be directly behind the Pan Pacific that rents for $1,000 per night.


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 1, 2008)

The Holiday Group just sold a floating winter studio loft for $2K.  That was an amazing deal!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 1, 2008)

Tokapeba said:


> What about noise? Is it so close to all the bars at the base that the bar noise will keep us awake until 2 in the morning?
> 
> Andy.



re Village night life and nighttime noise.

The area immediately next to the Gondolas is pretty quiet at night.  Maybe the Longhorn Saloon might have some night noise - also an Irish pub - but that's about it.  Both the Longhorn and the pub are directly in front of the Blackcomb Gondola. We spent New Year of 2000 at Powders Edge (right in front of the Whistler gondola) and nighttimes were generally quite quiet save for the occasional drunken revelers through the area.

Once you get away from the immediate gondola areas and into the "heart" of teh village, noise levels increase.   I believe the area around Mountainside is relatively quiet.  Mountainside is outside of what I consider to be the "heart" of the Village. It won't be like st6ying outside the Village (such as Blueberry Hill or the Benchlands), but you should be spared the throbbing bass lines.

HTH.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 2, 2008)

The link to the  Whistler Village map  will show that although the mountainside ( #3) is right in Whistler village it isn't in the main walking areas of the village ( in brown) therefore noise at night is rarely a problem. To get to most of the walking areas of the village, you go out the door across the drive and you're in the heart of the village.

The noisey areas are near the #4, 23, 14 & 20 bldgs


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> The link to the  Whistler Village map  will show that although the mountainside ( #3) is right in Whistler village it isn't in the main walking areas of the village ( in brown) therefore noise at night is rarely a problem. To get to most of the walking areas of the village, you go out the door across the drive and you're in the heart of the village.
> 
> The noisey areas are near the #4, 23, 14 & 20 bldgs



I would add buildings 7, 8, 9, 10, and 12 to the list - that encompasses that entire Village Square area fronted by Fitzsimmons (#14) as well as the heavily traveled portion of Village Stroll from Village Square toward the gondolas.  #21 on that map is Village Gate House - TUG reviews for Whiski Jack Village Gate House indicate noise in that area also.

In the North Village the areas around Bldgs #1 and #10 are also noisy. #1 is where Whiski Jack Town Plaza is located.

***

Essentially any place that fronts on Village Stroll between Crystal Lodge and the Markeplace in the North Village will be susceptible to noise, with the highest noise levels occurring in the Village Square area.


----------



## Tokapeba (Jan 2, 2008)

I stayed in the Holiday Inn a few Years back and there was no problem with street noise, just the kids pulling the fire alarm and having to evacuate the building. My question was that it might be too close to the bars in the area and that the noise from them would be a problem.

Andy.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 3, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> In the North Village
> 
> Essentially any place that fronts on Village Stroll between Crystal Lodge and the Markeplace in the North Village will be susceptible to noise, with the highest noise levels occurring in the Village Square area.


Unfortunatly what TR says is true. Most any condo which fronts onto the Village stroll can be very noisey at night.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to own a condo-hotel at the Whistler Holiday Inn (sold it) and have a few condo-hotels at the Whistler Delta Village Suites. I get the monthly newsletter and there are tons of complaints from both properties with the issue of noise from rooms located directly on the village stroll or above the restaurants and nightclubs. The other locations away from the stroll never complain.

The location of the Mountainside Lodge is FANTASTIC and is 
close to everything, but I have never been inside.

Whistler is a party town and has lots of teens and young adults that seem to party until 3am or so. Ask for the quiet rooms as the front desks are very used to complaints of noise and have maps that list the quiet rooms.

Whistler can be expensive and the rates the OP is quoting are some of the lowest I have ever seen for that location....great deal.


----------



## normofthenorth (Feb 9, 2008)

We've got a studio suite in MSL week 12, and a 1BR right on the Village Stroll in week 4 (Whistlerview). There's no comparison for the noise level. Our first Saturday night in week 4 is always Australia Day, and it's a good night for earplugs. 

Because MSL is a row of buildings away from the stroll, behind most of the shops and restaurants, the dominant sound there is the beeping when the delivery trucks shift into reverse. It's a great location, and we really enjoy our TS. The main issue with >2 people in a studio loft is the lack of privacy: One person sneezes and up to 5 others say Gesundheit!

Norm in Toronto


----------

